# الإخوة الأفاضل ؛ أريد معرفة مكونات زيت فرامل السيارات بنوعيه Dot 4 و Dot 3 لو تكرمتم



## م علي شاهين (18 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته .
أود من الإخوة الكرام أن يتفضلوا ببيان مكونات زيت فرامل السيارات بالمواصفات Dot 3 و Dot 4 و الفرق بين مواصفات 3 و 4 و كيفية تصنيعه مع عدم إهمال أي معلومة مهما كانت صغيرة .
مع دعواتي للجميع بدوام التوفيق و السداد.*

أخوكم م علي شاهين .
العراق المحتل / بغداد .


----------



## م علي شاهين (19 نوفمبر 2006)

*السلام عليكم .
وين المهندسين العرب ؟!!.:69: 
و الله فشلتونا يا شباب الله يهديكم .*


----------



## م علي شاهين (19 نوفمبر 2006)

*glycol ethers*

طيب ...
هل يمكنكم أيها الأحبة معرفة ما هي مادة glycol ethers و هل هي متوفرة محلياً ؟ (في أي دولة عربية) .
مع فائق تحياتي وز اعتذاري سلفاً عن الإثقال.


----------



## Almadhy (3 سبتمبر 2009)

لا أعرف دول عربية تنتج هذة المادة 
الشركات التى تنتج المادة 
Arch Chemicals, Inc. 
The Dow Chemical Company 
Eastman Chemical Company 
Equistar Chemicals, LP 
European Solvents 
OSPA - Les Éthers de Glycol (in French and English) 
Solvents Industry Group 
Propylene Glycol Ethers Panel (PGEP)

المادة الأولية Glycol تنتجها شركة سابك في السعودية 
مع الشكرhttp://www.americanchemistry.com/pgep


----------



## Almadhy (3 سبتمبر 2009)

www.sabic.com

موقع شركة سابك


----------



## م علي شاهين (3 سبتمبر 2009)

almadhy قال:


> لا أعرف دول عربية تنتج هذة المادة
> الشركات التى تنتج المادة
> arch chemicals, inc.
> the dow chemical company
> ...



*السلام عليكم ..
كنت قد كتبت هذا الموضوع قبل ثلاث سنواااااااات !! .. نعم .. ثلاث سنوات. :86:
و اليوم و بعد هذا (العمر) ما عدت أحتاج إلى معرفة مكونات زيت الفرامل لسبب بسيط هو أني كبرت ثلاث سنوات هههههههههههههههههههههههه :68:
لكنني أشكرك أخي الكريم على ردك و أدعو لك بالتوفيق.*


----------

